# Badass Movie Characters.



## Chris Partlow (Dec 18, 2009)

Well i am looking for movies with Bad ass movie characters like Jules Winfield, John McClain or Tyler Durden. Ones that got lots of confidence or ones that are silent, smart and deadly and one step ahead of people. Who do you think?


----------



## Koi (Dec 18, 2009)

Han fucking Solo.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIlKtFEmWeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 18, 2009)

Anton Chigurh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

Ash Williams
Patrick Bateman
John Matrix
Dirty Harry


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 18, 2009)

/Daniel Day-Lewis in general?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

Matrix would ram his fist through Day's stomach.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Matrix would ram his fist through Day's stomach.



Plainview would talk him out of it before he did it.

The Butcher would throw a meatcleaver into his face. 

But who would win in a fight wouldn't really matter, there are different kinds of badasses.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2009)

Scareface is the most badass


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

Leonard Shelby. Man had brain damage and he still beat the shit out of people.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bruce Lee. /thread


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2009)

Darth Vader>Pussies you guys mentioned.


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2009)

Emphasis on the Darth Vader and not the "YOOOOOU TURNED HER AGAINST ME!" little shit Anakin.

Other Badass characters are 
Marv from Sin City
Vic Vega from Reservoir Dogs
Snake Plisken from Escape From New York
Maximus from Gladiator
Mad Max well from ya know
and lastly
Michael Corleone


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 19, 2009)

The World said:


> Emphasis on the Darth Vader and not the "YOOOOOU TURNED HER AGAINST ME!" little shit Anakin.
> 
> Other Badass characters are
> *Marv* from Sin City
> ...



Yup, the dude dragged another man's face against concrete while driving. He is a certified badass.


----------



## ez (Dec 19, 2009)

Steven Seagal is pretty much mr. badass.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 19, 2009)

Steven Seagal really overdid the badass.  It just went past badass into lame around the early 90s.

Edit: Pre 1999 Darth Vader kicks ass.  Leonidas too.  Harry Fucking Callahan.  You know what, a lot of Eastwood and John Wayne would be on this list.  And Atticus Finch too.

EDIT2: And this guy too.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfkHkdu5IEI[/YOUTUBE] Kung-Fu priest FTW, bitches!!!


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 19, 2009)

Maximus from Gladiator
Arnold from T2


----------



## Chris Partlow (Dec 19, 2009)

Lols, How can anyone be more badass than Jules (Pulp Fiction) or Tyler Durden (Fight Club)? I mean Tyler has badass written all over him.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 19, 2009)

Iron Micky from Snatch, little Piker won't go down in a fight.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Dec 19, 2009)

hey, i'm looking for movie characters that are like Jason Bourne, Eminem from 8 Mile or the dude from Transporter, Frank Martin. Like characters that are quiet and don't really talk much, but is actually really smart and then opponent always underestimates them and they're usually one step ahead. Do you know any characters like this?


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 19, 2009)

^The Man With No Name (Clint Eastwood) in _The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly_, _For a Few Dollars More_, and _A Fistful of Dollars_.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Darth Vader>Pussies you guys mentioned.



New trilogy raped Darth Vader's butthole.


----------



## ez (Dec 19, 2009)

> Steven Seagal really overdid the badass.  It just went past badass into lame around the early 90s.



if you can't laugh hysterically at the first clip i posted, i question your ability to understand his badassery.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2009)

Aldo Raine, Bullet-Tooth Tony.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

James Bond. 

A bad guy once died scratching his balls.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 19, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Aldo Raine, Bullet-Tooth Tony.



In addition to Aldo, I think Hugo and the Englishman were both badasses in that movie.

Oh and Hans Landa is an evil badass....in 4 languages


----------



## Butcher (Dec 19, 2009)

Frank Martin from the Transporter movies.
The guy from American Psycho also.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> In addition to Aldo, I think Hugo and the Englishman were both badasses in that movie.
> 
> Oh and Hans Landa is an evil badass....in 4 languages



See this is what I disliked about the movie. Tarantino made so many awesome characters and killed so many of them off with little exposition or development. I would've liked to know a lot more about Hugo.

But yeah, those as well. Landa in particular went from being an unlikeable creep to a diabolical executioner in the first scene itself, then to a magnificent bastard for the rest of it (emphasis on the bastard).


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Landa was'n really a badass or a magnificent bastard. He did'nt really do that much after the first scene, and his grand master plan had a rather gaping hole or two that an 8-year old could have seen- namely, the thing that happened with it. Not to mention that, when you think about it, neither he nor the Basterds were that important to the story. Their name is the title, but the heroes and the villain really end up as side characters in their own story.

Landa is a grat villain- a smug, despicable, Nazi wannabe Sherlock Holmes. But he is no badass, and the ending is something he really, really should have seen coming. And that's not the only gaping hole in his plan either, especially since he did not technically have anything to do with what finally happened.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2009)

There was definitely a massive loophole and Lands was tool crippled by self-satisfaction to see it, but we'll have to disagree on the rest.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 20, 2009)

James Bond .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 20, 2009)

Had it been any other lieutenant, Landa's plan would have gone off just fine. Its not his fault he was up against aldo the goddamn apache.

Also, he earns his spot as a badass for the opening scene alone. The way he just layed it all out and then went back to speaking french all happy as can be was creepy.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 20, 2009)

Riddick
Marv
Alonso Harris

The list goes on...


----------



## S (Dec 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=268F5osfi8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> There was definitely a massive loophole and Lands was tool crippled by self-satisfaction to see it, but we'll have to disagree on the rest.





Windwaker said:


> Had it been any other lieutenant, Landa's plan would have gone off just fine. Its not his fault he was up against aldo the goddamn apache.
> 
> Also, he earns his spot as a badass for the opening scene alone. The way he just layed it all out and then went back to speaking french all happy as can be was creepy.



There were two massive loopholes. Had it been any other lieutenant:


*Spoiler*: __ 




1) Fairly decent chance he would have still been betrayed. If not by the Basterds, then by the OSS who had no obligation to keep their word. Especially if they ever learnt that his actions actually did not affect the outcome at all, except save some Nazi's from a fiery death (by letting them die by machine gun). Assuming that this Lieutenant does'nt speak German or Italian, or does'nt manage the mission better. 

2) If he did'nt catch them, or he caught them but they did'nt play ball, or they died, he too would have died in that blaze, since he was totally ignorant of the fact that Dreyfuss was going to kill everyone there; he might have died with them. And even if they stopped her, what happens if Hitler ever found out that he was nearly killed because of Landa's incompetence? Best case scenario he lives but the entire Nazi leadership dies because of his mistake, with no deal or powerbase to fall back on. 

And come on, even if he did get everything he wanted he seems to think that if the American's accept his deal then he and look forward to a life of glitz, glamour, riches and talk shows, as if people won't be gunning for the head of a ruthless Nazi killer who was infamous for hunting down Jews to be sent to their deaths. 




Plus, like I said, he did'nt really have any spectacular moments after the first scene (though said scene _was_ spectacular), with the possible exception of that one murder he commits later on (which does'nt really come close, creepy as it is). He is not a badass (badasses' don't scream like girls), and he's not a magnificent bastard (since that would mean he concucts brilliant schemes that go off without a hitch). 

He _is_ a terrific villain, but talking a man into letting you murder a family does'nt make you a badass. It makes you a bastard.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 20, 2009)

William Wallace.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 20, 2009)

Okay if landa isn't a badass neither is alonzo harris

Bitch got his life fucked up in a DAY by ethan hawke of all people, and ultimately died because he didn't know his place. That's not badass to me.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 20, 2009)

Tom fucking Cody.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2009)

There's both Bruce Campbell and Clint Eastwood, and then the rest.


----------



## Anyarel (Dec 21, 2009)

Beatrix Kido (Kill Bill) is a badass woman! XD


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 21, 2009)

Kuromaku said:


> ^The Man With No Name (Clint Eastwood) in _The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly_, _For a Few Dollars More_, and _A Fistful of Dollars_.



Indeed.

"Harmonica" from _Once Upon A Time In The West_ is the second best. 

Then Arnold in Terminator 1 (more badass than in Terminator 2).


----------



## Vanity (Dec 22, 2009)

Guys:

Darth Vadar, Rorschach, the Joker.

Girls:

Beatrix in Kill Bill
That girl played my Hilary Swank in Million Dollar Baby.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 22, 2009)

This guy


----------

